# Gee, only 14 Stupid Tea Party Threads since Yesterday



## Gunny (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Xenophon (Apr 19, 2010)

Maybe Dev nell was in church.


----------



## Gunny (Apr 19, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> Maybe Dev nell was in church.



Nah.  It's only 10 AM.  Give the ranting troll some time.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 19, 2010)

15 counting this one?


----------



## Samson (Apr 19, 2010)

never ocurred to me until now.



How many threads do I need to begin....


----------



## Oddball (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, some were wondering what Nellyboy would do if he couldn't obsess on Reagan and Rand...Now we know.


----------



## Gunny (Apr 19, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> 15 counting this one?



Up to 17.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 19, 2010)

Hot topic


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Apr 19, 2010)

I can see the point to Ocotoporn threads.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 19, 2010)

Proof that the tea party is bigger then Palin, she never got a forum!


----------



## Samson (Apr 19, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> I can see the point to Ocotoporn threads.





Its nice to know there's someone else around here who appreciates art.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Apr 19, 2010)

I can see the point.  I don't agree with it.


----------



## Samson (Apr 19, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> I can see the point.  I don't agree with it.



Its ART.

Not an Opinion.

You're not supposed to agree or disagree with it.


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Gee, only 14 Stupid Tea Party Threads since Yesterday



It's part of the demonization process.  And when there's a terrorist attack on American soil this year, they can blame it on the Tea Party allowing the Democrats to maintain control of the United States.  Bill Clintoon told me so.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 19, 2010)

Samson said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > I can see the point.  I don't agree with it.
> ...



art?  yea like black canvas #34....you got to wonder what the fuck was wrong with the first 33....artist couldnt get black right?

what i posted was more smut than art....some of the fancy stuff is kinda artisie
i just dont see a lot of open mindness about this....at all....but we all have fetishes or perversions...some are just more open and honest about them.....and sometimes that is simply tmi


----------



## California Girl (Apr 19, 2010)

Interestingly, of the 15 threads.... 11 were started by whining anti-TEA party idiots. Go figure.


----------



## Samson (Apr 19, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Baruch Menachem said:
> ...



This is part of the demonization process.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 19, 2010)

o now now...no one is taking your porno....just your guns.....*evil laugh*


----------



## Samson (Apr 19, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> o now now...no one is taking your porno....just your guns.....*evil laugh*




I just want a Tea Party Octopr0n Subforum.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Apr 19, 2010)

Samson said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > I can see the point.  I don't agree with it.
> ...



you go your way, I will go mine.


----------



## Samson (Apr 19, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Baruch Menachem said:
> ...




She looks like she has an octopus under her dress.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Apr 19, 2010)

Just because she is smiling, you can't make that guess.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 19, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> 15 counting this one?



  Rightwingers start most of them..  in support of course.

Sheesh!


----------



## DiamondDave (Apr 19, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > 15 counting this one?
> ...



Care to actually look at the threads started in this forum again and restate that??


----------



## Gunny (Apr 19, 2010)

Samson said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > I can see the point.  I don't agree with it.
> ...



It depicts sexual acts.  It's porn.  This is not a porn site.


----------



## Gunny (Apr 19, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Interestingly, of the 15 threads.... 11 were started by whining anti-TEA party idiots. Go figure.



NO! .... Say it ain't so!


----------



## Gunny (Apr 19, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > 15 counting this one?
> ...



The facts belie your comment.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



When has a little thing like facts ever stopped the leftwing idiots?


----------



## tigerbob (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Hardly an isolated case on this subject...


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...




Gunny, Teapartysamauri alone has at least 20 teaparty threads to her credit.  Look at her name for heaven's sake.


----------



## tigerbob (Apr 19, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



That's a different point.


----------



## Samson (Apr 19, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Just because she is smiling, you can't make that guess.



Why not?


----------



## tigerbob (Apr 19, 2010)

Samson said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > Just because she is smiling, you can't make that guess.
> ...



Squid?


----------



## Care4all (Apr 19, 2010)

obviously, we have a slight problem with reading comprehension on this Sarah G thing....

I read her comment as saying, all the tea party threads started in favor of the tea party are started by republicans.

Which is accurate.

no liberals would start a tea party thread in favor of them....

Oreo starts positive tea party threads, so has willow I believe? and others asking if anyone was going to their protests.

And this in no way means I believe that conservatives begin the most tea party threads, the liberals do by far!!!!

Just that what sarah said was that republicans start the most tea party threads in SUPPORT of them...IN SUPPORT verses tea party bashing.


----------



## jillian (Apr 19, 2010)

Care4all said:


> obviously, we have a slight problem with reading comprehension on this Sarah G thing....
> 
> I read her comment as saying, all the tea party threads started in favor of the tea party are started by republicans.
> 
> ...



i think she was saying that rightwingers start most of the tea party threads... whether its sarah palin speaking at a tea party; or the tea party and their purported power; or where there are going to be tea parties; or what happened when they went to tea parties... yadda, yadda, yadda.

i wonder what would happen if we compared the tea party threads with the number of ODS threads. 

either way, that's what people do.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 19, 2010)

And no one seems to care about the Murrah Buidling 15th annivesary and it can have only one thread.

Funny that the tea party is far more important even on the one day we honor the victims.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 19, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> And no one seems to care about the Murrah Buidling 15th annivesary and it can have only one thread.
> 
> Funny that the tea party is far more important even on the one day we honor the victims.



"Seems". Get the point? Not everyone feels the need to publicly display their feelings about the OK City bombing.





Oh, wait.... I get it. You want to use it as a weapon to beat the 'right'.... is that correct?


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 19, 2010)

Its seems no one on the right wants to remember the carnage


----------



## jillian (Apr 19, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > And no one seems to care about the Murrah Buidling 15th annivesary and it can have only one thread.
> ...



well, to be fair, the right makes a huge fuss and hollar on 9/11. and i always wonder why we wallow in victimhood on that day.

seems to me if we want to talk about one group of terrorists, we should acknowledge the other. me? i think people should stop wrapping themselves in the flag on EITHER day.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 19, 2010)

jillian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Jillian, mo chara, I don't think it's just the right who do that. I think it's a national obsession.


----------



## Care4all (Apr 19, 2010)

jillian said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > obviously, we have a slight problem with reading comprehension on this Sarah G thing....
> ...



yeah, you are probably right ....and i am the one with the reading comprehension problems on this one!  



> Rightwingers start most of them.. *in support of course*.



though i took the lol, and the ''in support of course'' as her covering her own rear end for the first statement on right wingers starting the most tea party threads....(in support (of the tea partiers) of course) 

but then later she mentioned the tpsamurai with alot of threads, so yeah, you are right...


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 19, 2010)

tigerbob said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



No it really isn't.  A couple of righties here are trying to make the point that because there are some Lefty teaparty posts in this forum (new forum) that the entire board has more teaparty posts started by Lefties.

15 out of 25 threads are created by rwns:

US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum - Search Results

That was just a random page after one search and I don't remember seeing avatar...


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 19, 2010)

jillian said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > obviously, we have a slight problem with reading comprehension on this Sarah G thing....
> ...



Thanks Jill, I did mean this.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 19, 2010)

Care4all said:


> obviously, we have a slight problem with reading comprehension on this Sarah G thing....
> 
> I read her comment as saying, all the tea party threads started in favor of the tea party are started by republicans.
> 
> ...



Sorry Care, I do believe rws start more.


----------



## tigerbob (Apr 19, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Er...yes it really is.  Gunny's OP wasn't about that.  I'm not saying your point is unimportant, but it is undeniably different.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 19, 2010)

tigerbob said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > tigerbob said:
> ...



Do you think that this is different from the OP?  

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2223814-post26.html


----------



## tigerbob (Apr 19, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Sorry, I'm being dense.  I don't know what you are asking, or implying.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 19, 2010)

tigerbob said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > tigerbob said:
> ...



Ok.


----------



## jillian (Apr 19, 2010)

California Girl said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



not from what i've seen. i might have a bit of a different perspective but i know here in ny, most of us would really like it to come down a peg. and i do understand hon that people still have an open-wound about this, but honest? most of us here don't need a reminder.


----------



## Toro (Apr 19, 2010)

If you banned all the Tea Party and Palin threads, traffic would be cut in half.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 19, 2010)

i heard there would be octoporn?  am i wrong?


----------



## Care4all (Apr 19, 2010)

Toro said:


> If you banned all the Tea Party and Palin threads, traffic would be cut in half.



very true, and i contend that almost half left would be ''bash health care threads'' and ''bash obama threads''.....BUT at least with those, they are about current events, for much of it....then there is all the obama is not a citizen, obama is the antichrist, obama the idiot, obama's ruining my life, obama is taxing me more, obama is a fascist threads out there which are equal to this tea party garbage, again, in my opinion.


----------



## Care4all (Apr 19, 2010)

all news is good news when it comes to publicity....this is making the tea party more prevalent...it could back fire on some Dems


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 19, 2010)

Let me translate this thread.

Damn that tea party!!!!!!!!  Boo freaking hoo, if it would only go away and let us just run the country with our utopian idealogy that isn't remotely grounded in reality.

Oh boo freaking boo hoo hoo!


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 19, 2010)

jillian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I don't think the rehashing is about reminding those who went through it. It's about educating those who didn't, and reminding them that it could happen again.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 20, 2010)

jillian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


 

Gee when they still have ceremonies on December 7, (for al those who went to public school that's Pearl Harbor day) at Pearl Harbor are they "wallowing" in victimhood?

Unbelievable!  

Shall I translate this for you?  

Damn that 9/11.  Why can't we go back to 9/10 and pretend it never happened????????

Disgusting!

Hey maybe the Jews should get over the Holocaust too!


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 20, 2010)

i dont think we should pretend 9/11 never happened nor do i think we should make all decisions based on 9/11...

when facism comes to america it will be wrapped in a flag and carrying a cross...sinclair lewis

the tea party seems a good example of this guote....


----------



## Ravi (Apr 20, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> i dont think we should pretend 9/11 never happened nor do i think we should make all decisions based on 9/11...
> 
> when facism comes to america it will be wrapped in a flag and carrying a cross...sinclair lewis
> 
> the tea party seems a good example of this guote....


Good post. Given that the tea partiers want to do away with the results of free and fair elections and some want to decide who is allowed to vote...


----------



## tigerbob (Apr 20, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> i dont think we should pretend 9/11 never happened nor do i think we should make all decisions based on 9/11...
> 
> when facism comes to america it will be wrapped in a flag and carrying a cross...sinclair lewis
> 
> the tea party seems a good example of this guote....



Once again, I continue to find it simply astonishing that many of the people I know, including me, people who have a genuine concern about high public spending, can be arbitrarily written off as fascists.

I was going to go on to say why, but what's the fucking point?  Just an opportunity for someone to post another picture of someone holding a sign that suits the point they want to make.  While that's all this debate revolves around it's not a debate, at least not outside grade school.


----------



## tigerbob (Apr 20, 2010)

Ravi said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i dont think we should pretend 9/11 never happened nor do i think we should make all decisions based on 9/11...
> ...



I rest my case.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh good grief. Might I suggest that those who think the TEA Parties are the harbinger of a Fascist USA should refer back to the pathetic coverage of the previous 'regime'.... yea, the left wing media call the previous administration.... and those self same media are now spitting dirt because some of the right refer to the Obama administration as a 'regime'.

Are none of you capable of looking at both sides of this and seeing how utterly, utterly laughable it is? Every accusation that the left felt was perfectly justified during the previous 8 years, is now being thrown back at them. And now... those who say these things are harbingers of fascism and racists. Can none of you see how totally ludicrous this is?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 20, 2010)

tigerbob said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



And it is a damned good case, tiger.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 20, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> i dont think we should pretend 9/11 never happened nor do i think we should make all decisions based on 9/11...
> 
> when facism comes to america it will be wrapped in a flag and carrying a cross...sinclair lewis
> 
> the tea party seems a good example of this guote....



You're equating the Tea party movement with fascism? Care to give us your definition of fascism?


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Apr 20, 2010)

Truthmattersnot said:


> And no one seems to care about the Murrah Buidling 15th annivesary and it can have only one thread.
> 
> Funny that the tea party is far more important even on the one day we honor the victims.


For you and hacks of your ilk, it's a day of celebration.


----------



## tigerbob (Apr 20, 2010)

California Girl said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



What, that the people's right to protest policy with which they disagree implies a desire to overthrow a democratically elected government?  Yes, I thought so too.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=oM8l3X_7Hkg]YouTube - LEAVE BARACK ALONE![/ame]

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=LvUNFmB7Jl8]YouTube - Leave Barack Obama Alone![/ame]


----------



## Zona (Apr 20, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Hot topic



Especially on the anniv. of the OK city bombings.  So many similarities.


----------



## Zona (Apr 20, 2010)

Here is the deal righty's.  You dont like whats happeneing in the white house, vote.  We did two novembers ago and it turned out great for us.


You vote, we counter and the one with the most votes wins.  Woohooo.  Isn't America great!  







Whiny little bitches.


----------



## midcan5 (Apr 20, 2010)

I still wanna know where the tea party was when Reagan and Bush created the current deficits?  Were they annoyed that Bush Jr squandered a surplus by giving the rich even more money? Or were they annoyed that Bush spent a billion a week on an illegal invasion? No nada, why was that one wonders? Can you say hypocrite.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Apr 20, 2010)

midcan5 said:


> I still wanna know where the tea party was when Reagan and Bush created the current deficits?  Were they annoyed that Bush Jr squandered a surplus by giving the rich even more money? Or were they annoyed that Bush spent a billion a week on an illegal invasion? No nada, why was that one wonders? Can you say hypocrite.


How many bullshit talking points can be in one post?

Though not a tea partier myself, here's what I see and have seen.

These are people who DID protest Booooosh, by voting the Dems control of Congress, then voting for hope and change. When hope and change didn't happen and instead it was just alot more of the same, they took to the streets.

Of course, the greatest fear those in power have is that these people will actually vote in great numbers. That's the entire problem had with the tea parties. They are energizing and engaging people to get involved.

Yes, you miss the heyday of sheep in the electorate. Can't blame you for that.


----------



## tigerbob (Apr 20, 2010)

midcan5 said:


> I still wanna know where the tea party was when Reagan and Bush created the current deficits?  Were they annoyed that Bush Jr squandered a surplus by giving the rich even more money? Or were they annoyed that Bush spent a billion a week on an illegal invasion? No nada, why was that one wonders? Can you say hypocrite.



I can't speak for others, but I didn't live in the US at the time so it wasn't my tax dollars they were spending.  

I realize that's a bit of a copout, so I'll tell you that I supported the invasion of Iraq.  But I'm unfamiliar with the "squandering a surplus to make the rich richer' contention.  Is this fact or hyperbole?

If he squandered a surplus to make the rich richer than I am against it.  I suspect it's not quite as clear cut as that, but I stand willing to be corrected.


----------



## Care4all (Apr 20, 2010)

tigerbob said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > I still wanna know where the tea party was when Reagan and Bush created the current deficits?  Were they annoyed that Bush Jr squandered a surplus by giving the rich even more money? Or were they annoyed that Bush spent a billion a week on an illegal invasion? No nada, why was that one wonders? Can you say hypocrite.
> ...



We had a projected 10yr budget surplus of $5.6 trillion when president Bush took office....he said, the gvt should not keep that and gave a tax cut, the wealthiest getting the most money....the cons said they deserved more of a tax break and deserve their money back that they pay in income tax....thus the tax breaks favoring the wealthy.

The problem with all of that, IS THAT the $5.6 trillion dollar estimated 10 year surplus was Social Security Surplus, NOT INCOME TAX SURPLUS.....

So President Bush, TOOK from the working class who pays social security on every dime they make, and primarily gave it in tax cuts to where the wealthiest got the most of it, to who did not pay a dime in SS taxes over their first 100k.....

Reverse Robinhood.....for the most part.

Then instead of a surplus we ended up with the biggest deficits in our history, at the time....even with using all of the surplus social security to pay for what INCOME TAXES should have been paying...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 20, 2010)

midcan5 said:


> I still wanna know where the tea party was when Reagan and Bush created the current deficits?  Were they annoyed that Bush Jr squandered a surplus by giving the rich even more money? Or were they annoyed that Bush spent a billion a week on an illegal invasion? No nada, why was that one wonders? Can you say hypocrite.



Hey stupid, one sixth of our economy wasn't in jeopardy under Reagan or Bush.


----------



## Care4all (Apr 20, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > I still wanna know where the tea party was when Reagan and Bush created the current deficits?  Were they annoyed that Bush Jr squandered a surplus by giving the rich even more money? Or were they annoyed that Bush spent a billion a week on an illegal invasion? No nada, why was that one wonders? Can you say hypocrite.
> ...



I don't know about that....

unemployment was about 8.25% as a high under Bush 1, and it hit 8.6% under president gw bush....

that's only about a percent higher for what it is now....

Was nearly 1/6th of the nation really not in peril under President Bushes?  Not even during President Bush 1's Housing crisis and Savings and Loan scandal/bailout?

Probably not, as you state but to PRETEND that this mess or the economy in jeopardy is NOT something inherited from gwb and was not trending towards more and more Peril under GWB is intellectually dishonest....if that is what you are implying Lonestar?


----------



## Care4all (Apr 20, 2010)

and Reagan's unemployment rate went to 9.8% under his presidency, with no inheriting an economic crisis.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 20, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...



Right now the unemployment rate is at 10.4 percent.

What I'm saying is one sixth of our economy wasn't in jeopardy under Reagan or Bush. 

While President Obama claims to have inherited the 2009 budget deficit, it is important to note that the estimated 2009 budget deficit has increased by $400 billion since his inauguration, and the whole point of the stimulus was to increase deficit spending to nearly $2 trillion based on the unproven notion that would it alleviate the recession.

The 22 percent spending increase projected for 2009 represents the largest government expansion since the 1952 height of the Korean War (adjusted for inflation). Federal spending is up 57 percent since 2001.In 2009, Washington will spend $30,958 per householdthe highest level in American historyand under President Obamas budget, the figure will rise above $33,000 by 2019.
The White House brags that it will cut the deficit in half by 2013. The President does not mention that the deficit has nearly quadrupled this year. Merely cutting it in half from that bloated level would still leave budget deficits twice as high as under President Bush.
The public national debt$5.8 trillion as of 2008is projected to double by 2012 and nearly triple by 2019. Thus, America would accumulate more government debt under President Obama than under every President in American history from George Washington to George W. Bush combined.

Obama?s Tripling of the National Debt in Pictures | The Foundry: Conservative Policy News.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 20, 2010)

To paraphrase Pogo, _T's are the people are parents warned us against_


----------



## Care4all (Apr 20, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



lonestar

first...unemployment in february and in march was 9.7% NOT 10.4 as you stated....

president bush used EVERY DIME of our hundreds of billions in SS surplus revenues to PAY for his budget, still leaving him with hundreds of billions to over a trillion dollar deficits, his last year.

president obama does NOT have that LUXURY!  We are no longer collecting Social security surplus taxes for the president to USE in his budget to pay for what income taxes should have paid.

In addition to this, more seniors have applied for their retirement and have left the workforce than planned due to the recession and no jobs out there for them....and because less seniors are working...being taxed and now are drawing SS, which draws from the treasury...

NO MATTER WHO is in the position of President, even if it was mccain, they would be faced with the same dficits that obama is faced with in these long term charts....if there is a new president in 2012 they will be faced with them as well and if you look at these projections and take out any legislation done by obama that will affect them and look at it projected from when Bush was in office, those same humongous deficits are there as well...

also, less people working means less revenues being brought in, less taxes being collected to pay these bills....so less money is coming in to pay the bills than there was under Bush, thus a big part of the higher deficits....again, no matter who became president, this is what the new president INHERITED.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 20, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



I included a link that showed the unemployment rate to be 10.4.

The reason Bush surplus is a myth.

While not defending the increase of the federal debt under President Bush, it's curious to see Clinton's record promoted as having generated a surplus. It never happened. There was never a surplus and the facts support that position. In fact, far from a $360 billion reduction in the national debt in FY1998-FY2000, there was an increase of $281 billion.

Here you are admitting that Obama will have less tax money (less revenue), so why is he spending like a drunken sailor? And why don't you care?


----------



## Zona (Apr 20, 2010)

Midnight Marauder said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > I still wanna know where the tea party was when Reagan and Bush created the current deficits?  Were they annoyed that Bush Jr squandered a surplus by giving the rich even more money? Or were they annoyed that Bush spent a billion a week on an illegal invasion? No nada, why was that one wonders? Can you say hypocrite.
> ...




POint by point, please show how these are talking points...?  Are you just going to say that without backing it up?  Where did he lie?


----------



## Zona (Apr 20, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



He just makes numbers up and he actually said the bush surplus was a myth.  After that, there is no reasoning with this idiot.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 20, 2010)

Zona said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Not only did I say the surplus was a myth I've presented facts to support that position. Just click the link and educate your stupid ass.


----------



## Zona (Apr 20, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



NO I am not going to click on your *BLOG AS PROOF*.  Now educate yourself with real facts, not blogs.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 20, 2010)

Zona said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Show item in that "blog" that isn't a fact.

I find it intellectually lazy for people to say "it's just a blog" as an excuse to ignore the possible validity of the content. But you've never been accused of being an intellectual, quite the opposite actually.

Fact is every source is cited in the "blog". But hey stay ignorant your entire life for all I care. But don't dimiss the facts without some facts of your own. 

So where are your facts? I mean if mine are so wrong., then surely you have the REAL Facts. So either put up or shut up.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Apr 20, 2010)

Gunny said:


>



Let me guess 6 to call them racists, 5 to call them terrorists, 2 to call them idiots, and 1 to tell the truth?

We aren't racist, we aren't violent, we just have a different opinion than you!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't really have anythng of importance to add.

I just didn't want to get left out of (yet another) Tea Party thread.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Apr 20, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> I don't really have anythng of importance to add.
> 
> I just didn't want to get left out of (yet another) Tea Party thread.



Yeah the anti-tea party types are definately into full fight mode now.  They are done ignoring us and laughing at us and are now seeing our size and power (sounds like an enzyte ad) grow at an incredibly fast rate.

Sorry you can't silence the truth therefore the teaparties can only grow people.

keep fighting though, sooner or later you will lay down or join us.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 20, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> i dont think we should pretend 9/11 never happened nor do i think we should make all decisions based on 9/11...
> 
> when facism comes to america it will be wrapped in a flag and carrying a cross...sinclair lewis
> 
> the tea party seems a good example of this guote....


 
Yeah because free speech is sooooooooooooooooo oppressive.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 20, 2010)

Zona said:


> Here is the deal righty's. You dont like whats happeneing in the white house, vote. We did two novembers ago and it turned out great for us.
> 
> 
> You vote, we counter and the one with the most votes wins. Woohooo. Isn't America great!
> ...


 
Who's whining???????????   

Have you looked at the title of this thread???????

I swear liberals are so damn dense!  The entire premise of this thread is WHINING about the tea party!

Who's WHINING????????

And I hate to break it to you, but WE CAN VOTE BACK.  

November is coming baby, and guess who is already WHINING ABOUT THAT!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 20, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> i dont think we should pretend 9/11 never happened nor do i think we should make all decisions based on 9/11...
> 
> when facism comes to america it will be wrapped in a flag and carrying a cross...sinclair lewis
> 
> the tea party seems a good example of this guote....


 
The tea party is fascist??????  Funny can you explain then why these signs come from the left?????????





Anti-Semitic sign at the February 16, 2003 "anti-war" rally. 

Funny!!!!!!!!!!  That looks pretty Nazi to me and it's from a LEFT WING rally!!!!!!  





This man at the "Stop the U.S.-Israeli War" rally on August 12, 2006 wants the Nazi kikes to get out of Lebanon. 

Wow that looks pretty anti-Jew as well!







Another message at the June 5 event. 

Uh oh!  Another anti-semtic sign at a left wing rally





Young child holding a sign accusing Jews of stealing organs from dead Palestinians, at the Bus 19 anti-terror rally in Berkeley on January 16, 2005. 

Another anti-Jewish sign!!!!!!!!!  And at a left wing rally!  How can this be????

I thought the tea party was fascist 'cause the left said so!  






Justifying anti-Semitism at the June 5, 2004 march. 

More anti-semitism!






Anti-Israel protester at the rally preceding the June 5, 2004 march. 

More anti-semitism!  







Anti-Israel protester at the "Stop the U.S.-Israeli War" rally on August 12, 2006. 

Gosh, this doesn't seem the least bit intolerant from the left does it???????






Equating the Star of David and the swastika at the "Stop the U.S.-Israeli War" rally on August 12, 2006. 

The evidence for the left being the real fascist is mounting!!!!!!!

The zombietime Hall of Shame

Gee I thought you guys said it was the tea party that was fascist.  How come all this hatred of Jews is coming from the left then?



Wait for the left to have a fit and say these signs down't count.  NOOOOOOOO, of course not.  ONLY WHAT THEY SAY COUNTS.  Despite the lack of evidence.


----------



## Gunny (Apr 20, 2010)

Wry Catcher said:


> To paraphrase Pogo, _T's are the people are parents warned us against_




Aren't you and your ilk supposed to live under a bridge?  You just got pwned.


----------



## Gunny (Apr 20, 2010)

Zona said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Deny the facts, loser.


----------



## Gunny (Apr 20, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the deal righty's. You dont like whats happeneing in the white house, vote. We did two novembers ago and it turned out great for us.
> ...



Really.  SO what exactly are you calling ME.  I started this thread.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 20, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really have anythng of importance to add.
> ...


 
The left are too stupid and fixed in their thinking to realize the more they try to smear the tea party the more people are inspired to join the tea party to fight such fascism from the left.

They can't understand freedom.  They know with freedom they lose, because their kind of government only works when the other side is shut up.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 20, 2010)

Gunny said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


 
Simmer down.  Even if you started it in support of the tea parties, you KNOW the lefties joined this thread just to whine.

I was noting the title, not the op.


----------



## midcan5 (Apr 20, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> ...  Funny can you explain then why these signs come from the left?????????




WTF,  these sign carriers are nut cases, since I have no clue who they are or even if the signs are real, I would think it kinda stupid to label them anything at all. You seem to know what they believe, you are just one amazing person.


----------



## tigerbob (Apr 20, 2010)

Care4all said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...



I have some degree of sympathy with the argument that the rich shoulder too much of the tax burden.  Not because I like the rich, not because I am rich, not because I have many rich friends, but because I saw what a ridiculously high tax rate did 40 years ago in Britain.

If however you are correct that the surplus was SS surplus and was used to fund tax breaks which favored the wealthiest members of society, then I would not have supported it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 20, 2010)

tigerbob said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > tigerbob said:
> ...



What she's failing to tell you is that Bush also inherited a recession of which that surplus was going ot be used to shore up the economy. So Bush has this surplus but the economy is on the downward slide, meaning revenues are going down and that surplus is being eaten up without any additional spending. Then 9/11 happened and everything changed. Bush had to rebuild what Clinton tore down the CIA had to be rebuilt so we could actually obtain intelligence that Clinton had deemed irrelevant now that the cold war was over.

The truth is there never really was a surplus. In fiscal years 1998, 1999 and 2000, the amount of public debt went down for a total of 421.9 billion dollars. That's where we get the Clinton Surplus mantra that the left hammers Bush with, but that's not the rest of the story. During that same time period, the Intergovernmental Holdings went up 844.7 billion dollars for a difference of a 422.8 billion dollar deficit. So how did Clinton get a "surplus?" He took the money from Social Security and wrote them an IOU. 

This "Bush had a surplus"  is a myth that is easily debunked if you go to the U.S. Treasury's Web site and not only look at the numbers, but understand what the numbers mean.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 20, 2010)

midcan5 said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > ... Funny can you explain then why these signs come from the left?????????
> ...


 
This liberal tactic is known as distancing.

A)  I included the source for these signs.  There are hundreds of them.  They aren't isolated incidents.  You can see them all here:

zombietime

This website does nothing but document left wing protests.

B)They maybe stupid but this is Obama's left wing base.  These are the people who voted for him.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 20, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


 
That's quite correct.

Clinton "cooked the books" including Social Security and other funds to "create" a surplus that never really existed.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 20, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i dont think we should pretend 9/11 never happened nor do i think we should make all decisions based on 9/11...
> ...


 
You know, I hate to quote myself, but do you notice the left come into a thread, because most of them are paid to do so, and just bash and bash and bash the tea party as "fascist."

But when I start posting the evidence about who really are the facists, they all run away?


----------



## Toro (Apr 20, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> You know, I hate to quote myself, but do you notice the left come into a thread, because most of them are paid to do so, and just bash and bash and bash the tea party as "fascist."
> 
> But when I start posting the evidence about who really are the facists, they all run away?



All but one picture you posted is about Israel.  You couldn't find a picture about America?  

You do realize that Israel and America are two separate countries, right?  It wouldn't be the first time that someone on the Right got the two mixed up.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 20, 2010)

The left gets paid to post? Wait, I thought they were all on welfare.


----------



## Zona (Apr 20, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the deal righty's. You dont like whats happeneing in the white house, vote. We did two novembers ago and it turned out great for us.
> ...



I recently started a thread that asked the question, what does "november is coming" mean?

What exactly is going to happen in November?  

dont punk out, dont wine, what exactly is going to happen in November since you sound so forceful here.  WE will save this and one of us will have to apologize.

I say we will lose a few seats, (like always at that time) and that's pretty much it. 

What say you.  Remember, we will save this and one of us will have to apologize come december.


----------



## Zona (Apr 20, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Now I want to be serious for  a second here.  Please provide any, ANY  proof of this. PLease ....seriously.  

Any proof at all would be appreciated.  

If not, you are the biggest bullshitter in a long time on this board.

You are a fucking liar if you cant provide ANY proof to this crap.  Please, dont run away from this one.  

Evidence my ass.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 20, 2010)

Toro said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > You know, I hate to quote myself, but do you notice the left come into a thread, because most of them are paid to do so, and just bash and bash and bash the tea party as "fascist."
> ...


 
Yeah, I mean if I posted Death to any ME country that doesn't mean I have a problem with muslims, right?????

Nooooooooooooooooooooo, of course not!  

Keep on spinning liberals.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 20, 2010)

Ravi said:


> The left gets paid to post? Wait, I thought they were all on welfare.


 
You don't think Democrats don't pay people to troll the internet and keep posting the Democrat talking points, while attacking anyone that disagrees?

Honey I was aware of that little truth since I was posted as part of the "Vast Right Wing Agenda" in the 90s.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 20, 2010)

Zona said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


 
Well you go ahead and live in denial.

I remember the sentiment of the country in 1980, in 1994, 2002 and 2004.

You go ahead and think it will only be a few seats.

Be my guest.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Apr 20, 2010)

Zona said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...


 
Honey, how often they are on the forums as compared to anyone else is my evidence.

Compare how often I am on as compared to certain liberals.  That's my evidence.

Why?  Because we conservatives have this thing called DAY jobs.

But these certain liberals?  Monitoring web sites and forums, and making sure the Democrat agenda is posted constantly?  That IS their day job.

It's too obvious to be anything else.


----------

